# updated buttons under stereo. need part #'s



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

those of you who can get part #'s








price on this with buttons plz


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: updated buttons under stereo. need part #'s (tpsolid)*

look better, climate control buttons also


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

oh look~!! 
we finally have a A/C button
I want the new HVAC switch


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

hmmmm id be intrested in switching both...the ac unit and the buttons. hope oempl.us reads this or frank has already upgraded and can provide part #'s


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump for more views


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_hmmmm id be intrested in switching both...the ac unit and the buttons. hope oempl.us reads this or frank has already upgraded and can provide part #'s


You _do_ know that the A/C control is about $750......


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_

You _do_ know that the A/C control is about $750......


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump can oemplus or vagparts get this will it work on 06?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (mike3141)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike3141* »_

You _do_ know that the A/C control is about $750......

WHAT! well guess i wont be doing that upgrade


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*

Shouldn't that button be like "AC OFF" or can you toggle the econ light?


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (acrobaticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acrobaticfish* »_Shouldn't that button be like "AC OFF" or can you toggle the econ light?

the light can be toggled if the circuit on the button is correct.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (cassdesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cassdesigns* »_oh look~!! 
we finally have a A/C button









You always had one. The ECON button is just the inverse of an A/C button.
AC button:
Light ON = compressor operation
Light OFF = compressor off
ECON button:
Light OFF = compressor operation
Light ON = compressor off
Does the exact same thing only in reverse.
Edit: The other thing is I don't remember the controls in the 09s I saw looking like this. As I recall they looked identical to the ones in the previous years. However I can't be sure and I didn't take interior pics. I will have to check again tomorrow, could have just been too subtle for me to notice maybe.
On another note it seems most of the A3s coming in to TO right now have those ghastly holes-at-the-spoke-ends wheels. About 9 out of 10 I see, have those wheels










_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 3:31 PM 8/26/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ttt tes


_Modified by tpsolid at 9:40 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

bump i have parktronic now i need this


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Hmm the buttons in the 09s look like it's like one integrated electronic board behind there, unlike the "blanks/buttons" setup in previous cars. If it is like I imagine, then it will probably be pretty expensive to buy that entire strip of buttons to replace the ones in an earlier car.
A better (and cheaper) idea is to probably get a replacement switch to replace one of your blanks with (perhaps with a custom "P" that's similar to the park assist button) .


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i knew someone made them but cant remember who makes the switches?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I got mine (garage door button) from some dude in Germany. Let me see if I can find his info.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I got mine (garage door button) from some dude in Germany. Let me see if I can find his info.

does the button work?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I got mine (garage door button) from some dude in Germany. Let me see if I can find his info.

need... need...need!
I will now make it my life's mission to PERSECUTE you until you find and share the info!!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

yeah. I soldered the leads to my garage door opener and tucked it behind the panel. Homemade homelink son!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

link


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump need link


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

They won't fit you car , so don't bother


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump need link for buttons


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

From left to right:
8P0 927 121 B 5PR Press button for tyre pressure monitor system
8P0 927 134 D 5PR Switch for ESP
8P0 919 234 B 5PR Warning Lamp for Airbag
8P0 941 509 C Emergency light switch
8P0 927 127 5PR Switch for self levelling system
8P0 919 281 5PR Switch parking assist
8P0 927 123 5PR Switch for vehicles with park assist system sabre (black)
As for blanks:
8P0 941 515 D 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 927 133 D 5PR Switch for ASR (no blind cover available)
8P0 941 518 A 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 G 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 H 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 516 F 5PR Blind Cover
8P0 941 567 A 5PR Switch Bezel Left
8P0 941 567 B 5PR Switch Bezel Right
8P0 863 321 F 6PS Trim for Center Console
8P0 941 561 J 5PR Storage Bin
These are '09 buttons, won't fit previous models.
Always check the part numbers with your Audi dealer, I'm not resposible if numbers are wrong, just took them out of ETKA.
[added more part numbers x2]


_Modified by daniel.ramirez at 1:08 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Pulled out the head unit tonight to take a closer look at the blank buttons*

Pop the head unit out to see what we are dealing with behind:

The trim piece is held by 4 clips on the top:

Here is a close up of the clip:

I suspect there are four more clips on the bottom but I couldn't seem to release them and I didnt want to snap the trim piece. Therefore I'm not sure how the empty buttons are held in place and whether they snap into place, or held by the trim piece. I'd be interested in getting some replacement buttons to hook up to a garage door opener, etc. Any idea how to tap power to these buttons to light the leds?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hey i took my apart, the cover, just pull. here are pics.








this is what is behind the buttons. to take out buttons u need to release clipis on top of buttons. at least for the old style.
can you post part # for the face , esp button and the 2 blank buttons?


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I'll have to wait until the w/e before I tear apart the dash again. Here are some comparision shots between my 2007 and 2009. Note the additional trim on the bottom of the trim piece. You'll likely need a new hazard button too if you are looking for a total retrofit.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yea im looking for total retrofit.
i need to make sure the new faceplates and the buttons are compatable with the old versions.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

updated those numbers...


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

thank you daniel!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

after seeing those two last pics, i gotta say i like our buttons more. i def like the ac unit more though


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_after seeing those two last pics, i gotta say i like our buttons more. i def like the ac unit more though

is it because its all blank? lol


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

more pics


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Storage Bin*

I just noticed my car has the new Storage Bin, updated again the part numbers above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Storage Bin (daniel.ramirez)*

I use it to hold my Stride Cobalt gum.








It fits perfectly.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
is it because its all blank? lol

honestly tp yea lmao. but if it wasnt a crazy expensive mod i think id do it


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump for pics of back of new buttons


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i hope i get prices today


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Care people


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump for pics of behind buttons


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I can't find no love
No sympathy
What kind of love
They've got for me
I'm on my way
To happiness
Where I can find
Some peace and rest
When I'm in my trouble here
Only me feels the pain
Not one good word of advice
From any of my so called friends
I can't find no love
No sympathy
What kind of love
They've got for me
I'm on my way
To happiness
Where I can find
Some peace and rest
Might as well, might as well
I get out, I get out of hell
Hell would never be made for me
So I'm gonna search, search 'till I'm free
I can't find no love
No sympathy
What kind of love
They've got for me
I'm on my way
To happiness
Where I can find
Some peace and rest


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

bump until pics of behind the buttons are posted


----------



## atomic80 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ooooh...I want those HVAC temp dials! I didn't see the part numbers for those.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (atomic80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomic80* »_Ooooh...I want those HVAC temp dials! I didn't see the part numbers for those. 

Seems like you need to replace the whole unit, not only the dials... expensive!








8P0 820 043 BG Display and operating unit with control unit for electr regulation air conditioner.
8P0 820 043 BH Display and operating unit with control unit for electr regulation air conditioner for vehicles with seat and backrest heater element.
Sorry about pictures of the connectors, I'm waiting for the TPMS switch.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (daniel.ramirez)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

thx daniel


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

why ttt?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

waiting for pictures from daniel


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

oh. LOL


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

daniel bump


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

care people


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*

hey question i want to put a garage door opener in my car what buttons are you guys using that go by the esp and where are you getting them? and is there a kit for the opener?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

1 more bump for daniel


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

i just read this entire thread and i am still confused... is it a complete wash for pre-face lift guys to install the updated buttons? i ahve 2007 a3 3.2q and would like to ditch the older buttons and install the new design buttons...


----------

